

Using Google Cloud Platform for Security Scanning - ldayley
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/02/using-google-cloud-platform-for.html

======
fmavituna
Shameless plug:

If you are looking for something like this for non-Google App Engine web
applications we recently launched a SaaS Web Security Scanner -
[https://www.netsparker.com/online-web-application-
security-s...](https://www.netsparker.com/online-web-application-security-
scanner/)

------
graystevens
Sounds similar to Detectify[1], a cloud based web application scanner. 'Free
on a private project or for a non-profit organization.'

[1]: [https://detectify.com](https://detectify.com)

